# Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?



## semih1ne (12. März 2019)

*Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Also ich überlege mir 3 Gehäuselüfter zu holen, da mein Gehäuse sehr klein ist und ich einfach ein bisschen besseren Airflow haben will. Da die Lüfter die ich mir holen will keinen Molex stecker fürs Netzteil haben sondern einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss fürs Motherboard und ich nur ein sysfan Anschluss am Motherboard habe wollte ich Fragen ob so ein Y-Kabel 4 Pin PWM auf 3x4 Pin PWM eine Belastung für das MB (das MSI B450 Pro-VDH V2) wäre und ob es da Probleme gäbe. 

Ich würde mir dieses Y-Kabel holen: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de

Falls noch Informationen benötigt werden über andere Hardware und welche Gehäuselüfter ich mir holen würde wäre es nett wenn ich darauf Aufmerksam gemacht werde.

MfG semih


----------



## JackAK (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Kein Problem.
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Auf dem Mainboard findest du noch den sys_fan 1 und 2.
Darüber kannst du noch Lüfter (auch mit Y-Kabel) anklemmen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Drei Lüfter an einem Anschluss dürfte kein Problem darstellen hab ich auch seit Jahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Es kommt nicht nur auf "wie viele" Lüfter an sondern auch auf WELCHE.

Hintergrund ist einfach: "normale" Lüfteranschlüsse an modenen Mainboards können üblicherweise eine dauerhafte Stromstärke von einem Ampere vertragen. Das entspricht bei 12V eben 12W Leistung. Ob du da jetzt zwei Lüfter dranmachst mit je 6 W oder 12 Lüfter mit einem Watt ist egal (außer vielleicht bei der Anlaufstromspitze).

Sieh auf deinen Lüftern nach wie hoch deren Leistung ist - so lange es im einstelligen Wattbereich pro Anschluss ist biste garantiert safe.


----------



## semih1ne (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort!
Und um darauf zurückzukommen da gibt es einmal die Operating Voltage welche 10.8V - 13.2V beträgt und einmal den spec "Power Draw" welcher 0.225 A beträgt. Ich denke Power Draw ist der spec der für mich wichtig ist oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Ja, die 0,225A sind der für dich relevante Wert. Bedeutet von dem Lüfter kannste bis zu 4 Stück an einen einzelnen Mainboardanschluss hängen.


----------



## semih1ne (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Okay Danke jetzt bin ich ein wenig aufgeklärter .

Und danke auch für die schnelle Antwort.

MfG semih


----------



## Forti (12. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

moin. ich gebe incredible recht. aber: du schreibst das du nur "einen" anschluss hast? Für deine Fan. Richtig? Denke das du deine HDD und Laufwerk mit einem Stromkabel vom Netzteil versorgen tust. und du hast kein kabel frei um deine neuen Fan zu betreiben? richtig? dann schau mal:  benutz so ein kabel. die HDD werden nix merken, wie dir auch Incedible geschrieben hat. aber so kannst du alles vernünftig benutzen. tipp. kauf dir bitte gute FAn. kein schrott. ja diese anschlüsse gibt es auch mit 4 pin. musst mal im netzt schauen. mein tip:  Bquiet Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImaAnfaenger (18. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Servus , ich stelle mich erstmal vor ich bin der Chris ,komme aus Frankfurt, bin ein totaler Hardware Anfänger und versuche gerade meinen ersten Pc zu bauen .
Vorab ,ich bitte auf meine nicht vorhandene Rechtschreibung einfach nicht zu achten da ich starke Probleme damit habe  
Zu meinen Komponenten die ich verbauen möchte : bzw die ich schon habe ... 
Gehäuse: Msi Mag Bunker 
Mainboard: Msi  b350 Gaming Pro Carbon 
Ram: Gskill Aegis dimm 3000 16 gb 
Prozessor: Ryzen 5 2600
Gpu :Msi Rtx 2070 Gaming  Z
HDD 1tb seagate 
Ssd :240 gb samsung 
Cpu Kühler :noch nicht gekauft noch am schauen
(wäre auch dort über eine Beratung sehr dankbar)  
Lüfter 6 mal be quiet pure wings 2. pwm 
Netzteil : Be Quiet straight Power 550 w 

Ich wollte nicht einfach ein neues Thema aufmachen und mein Thema lässt sich denke ganz gut in diesem Thread beantworten ......  wäre euch allen für eure Hilfe jedenfalls sehr dankbar.

Und zwar habe ich wie gesagt ein b350 gaming pro carbon dieses besitzt 6 lüfter anschlüsse wobei einer für den Cpu Kühler ist und einerwohl für ne Pumpe ... 
Da ich 6 gehöuse lüfter  verbauen möchte, weis ich jezt nicht wie ich das ganze aufs Mainboard bekommen soll. Ich  habe also geschaut und diese y anschlüsse gefunden von Phoyba 3xpwm auf 1mal pwm 
Also wollte ich jezt die vorderen drei Lüfter mit einem dieser kabel mit einem Mb Anschluss verbinden  und die oberen 2 oberen Lüfter wieder mit so einem kabel mit einem weiterem Mb anschluss .Der hintere Lüfter soll seinen eigenen anschluss haben und der cpu lüfter ist sowieso seperat ...  Jezt meine frage kann ich das so machen oder würde mir das das Mb zerschießen und ider sogar andere Komponenten  in Mitleidenschaft ziehen ? 

Laut Packung verbrauchen die Lüfte 0,72w bei 0,09 A

Habe in meiner Anleitung geschaut doch leider nichts dazu gefunden .... wäre euch echt dankbar im Endeffekt soll das Mb nur ein Paar monate drinne bleiben danach soll ein 450er rein damit ich für die zukunft Ruhe habe .

Ich weiß 6 Lüfter sind viel doch das Gehäuse hat echt kein guten Airflow. Was ich danach erst erfuhr ... 

Wäre euch echt dankbar für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2019)

*AW: Zu wenig "sysfan" Anschlüsse Y-Kabel zu viel Last für MB?*

Willkommen bei PCGHX,

Für dich gilt dasselbe wie für den Threadersteller: Normale Mainboard Lüfteranschlüsse stemmen 1A sofern vom Hersteller nicht anders angegeben. Deine Lüfter verbrauchen nur 90 mA pro Stück, bedeutet du könntest sogar alle deine 6 Lüfter an einen einzigen Mainboardanschluss anschließen. 

Zum CPU-Kühler: Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst und wie laut es sein darf. Für nen kleinen Ryzen reicht problemlos ein BrockenEco, wenns extrem leise sein muss kannste nen Brocken3 nehmen - aber bei 6 Gehäuselüftern ist das eher nicht nötig da die sowieso eine gewisse Lautstärke haben und deine GPU sowieso lauter ist als jeder bessere CPU-Kühler.


----------

